# 2 new PB's



## BensalemAngler (Apr 26, 2010)

My son and I went out Saturday to Lake Magnolia. He caught his first LM all by himself using a shakey head and sweet beaver. I caught this one on a shakey head and senko it's not my longest but it's my fattest. Neither of us were expecting anything. The water was clear and a bit low. We were just blind casting. After about 30 minutes he hooked up then 20 minutes later I did.

Needless to say both of our hearts were pumping.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 26, 2010)

Great Job! Looks like a good haul for your son.


----------



## poolie (Apr 26, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## Johnny5 (Apr 26, 2010)

Great job! man Put that picture in his senior year book!


----------



## jigster60 (Apr 26, 2010)

=D> =D> =D> WTG...You got him hooked for life now........................................JIGGY


----------



## Brine (Apr 26, 2010)

Congrats!

Get those younguns in on the contest: https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=60&t=11896


----------



## Jim (Apr 26, 2010)

awesome! =D>


----------



## shamoo (Apr 26, 2010)

Great job Salem =D>


----------



## BassNBob (Apr 26, 2010)

Your son will never forget that trip. WTG


----------



## BensalemAngler (Apr 26, 2010)

No he will not. The funny part is the 20 pictures I made him take to make sure you got one. I was looking on the street for someone to take my pic. He is 5 so I was a bit nervous. I was like this is the heavier fish I have even caught and NO ONE WILL BELIEVE ME....

It was an amazing experience


----------



## ghogan52 (Apr 27, 2010)

Great story! It is always fun to take the kids fishing.


----------



## slim357 (Apr 30, 2010)

way to go, bet he cant wait to get back out there.


----------

